# poplar rocking chairs



## crash0473 (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought a couple of unfinished poplar rocking chairs at a flea market. I have never stained or sealed anything before. What do y'all suggest for finishes? I was looking for maybe a natural or clear finish. I also need suggests on how to apply it. Any help with this will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Poplar usually has a rather underwhelming grain and weird color variations when finished. It is, however, elcellent for painting.
Perhaps a solid color stain would be a good choice.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Crank49 called it correctly. Paint 'em and ya won't be unhappy.
Bill


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I I am building a "test" blanket chest with poplar. I used Charles Neil's "Pre-Color Conditioner>" I then applied General Finishes "Antique Cherry" with a lot of grren added to it to tone down the red. GF is a WB dye.I then applied three coats of Waterlox Original Sealer and Finish, I will next apply High Gloss Waterloz and after 30 days of curing rub it bach yo satin.
My test boards look like cherry with good grain. I should note that I used a no. 4 1/2 smoothing plane before appling anything.

This may seem to be a lot of work but I have sure learned a lot and have gained more confidencr.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Almost all of my projects are stained poplar. Just be sure and use a conditioner and sand to at least 180.


----------

